# E-cig Talk On Goodhope Fm



## Zodiac (17/5/14)

Hey guys, they're going to be talking e-cigs on Goodhope FM at 13:10 today, please tune in, and maybe call in


----------



## soonkia (17/5/14)

Let us know if it's positive or negative. Can't tune in, but would be interested to know how it went. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

its on now!


----------



## Riaz (17/5/14)

damn, and i dont have my ear phones with me at work  snap


----------



## Alex (17/5/14)

Do they have to play all the music in between? so frustrating.


----------



## RIEFY (17/5/14)

what did they say

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (17/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> what did they say
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Depends who sponsored it  if it was big tobacco, then vaping was created by satan himself

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

my internet still buggering around, listened for a minute then internet dead. so i missed it also. wish someone had recorded it. maybe they can be emailed for their recording of the show?


----------



## Zodiac (18/5/14)

I was on my way to a customer when i posted, and it was just before 13:00. When i left from my customer, the show was done  

Did anyone get to listed to the show ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/5/14)

It was all about vaping at school. School kids calling in saying its better than them smoking cigs which they do. No real info just a bit of sensationalism. This is the same DJ that claimed e-liquid was the same as anti freeze a while ago. They didn't do research just went oh there is pg in eliquid and pg in antifreeze therefore you vaping toxic antifreeze. Irritates me....


----------



## Ollypop (18/5/14)

Ugh. So an uninformative load of drivel then? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

